

The new iPhone... - zyb09
http://9to5mac.com/2011/09/26/the-new-iphone/

======
rsuttongee
As cool as this sounds I still can't imagine using it in public at all.

I felt like I got enough unwanted attention as owner of the first iPhone, I
can only imagine the sense of embarrassment I'd feel when using this.

"Siri, please remind me to pick up more preparation H when I get to
Walgreens..."

